# Husqvarna HC7 battery removal.?



## N00bie (Sep 24, 2021)

So i bought a HC7 and i cannot get the battery out of it. It should not be this hard and very little info on the web. I can see the locking system doing something, but this is the first time attempting to take it out and will not budge when turning the key. any suggestions would be much appreciated thanks !


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Did you buy the bike used? Maybe the original owner had a second battery he kept or sold, and he accidentally gave you the wrong key?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

For some we have to pull, for others we have to push either left or right.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Is this a new chainsaw?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## N00bie (Sep 24, 2021)

Thanks for all the responses... I figured it out!


----------

